# LF aquarium silicone



## gramadin (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, I need to reseal i small tank, and I need some silicone.
I only need a little so if somebody have some left please lets share the cost.
I will come pick up, preferably on North Shore or Coquitlam.
Thanks


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

a bottle from rona is only like 4 dollars clear or black

GE silicone 1 for windows and doors is %100 silicone
-dont get GE silicone 2 it leaches stuff into your water because its mildew resistant


I've used 1 on many tanks current and past with no problems ever


----------



## gramadin (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, 
I will do that.


----------



## gramadin (Mar 10, 2012)

I was at Rona yesterday, and checked silicone 1 and on the back of it says "not for aquariums".
So i am still open for offers.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Home Hardware carries some. Says aquarium safe right on the label. Costs about $4.50. I have a extra tube if you want but I'm sure you can find a HH closer than my place.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Immus21 said:


>


That's the stuff i have used. and will use again someday.


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got some of that at home hardware yesterday works awesome


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeas don't buy anything from home depot, as BC is pretty strict on moisture protection standards in building. So all the products at home hardware have mildew resistant or whatever it's called and that is the bad stuff that leaks into your tank. The only thing aquarium safe at home depot is these very small tubes for 7$+. Home hardware is the only place i've been able to find it in BC so far at a very good price. I heard most fish stores stopped selling it because people would use it and put fish in right after. Then come back to the store next day saying their fish died -.-


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ReptileGuy said:


> Yeas don't buy anything from home depot, as BC is pretty strict on moisture protection standards in building. So all the products at home hardware have mildew resistant or whatever it's called and that is the bad stuff that leaks into your tank. The only thing aquarium safe at home depot is these very small tubes for 7$+. Home hardware is the only place i've been able to find it in BC so far at a very good price. I heard most fish stores stopped selling it because people would use it and put fish in right after. Then come back to the store next day saying their fish died -.-


Home Depot does sell Silicone 1 which is pure silicone, does not contain anti mildew agents which is what makes the silicone toxic as it releases ammonia in the curing process. Silicone 2, no good, Silicone 1, good, must cure 48 hours minimum.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Rastapus said:


> Home Depot does sell Silicone 1 which is pure silicone, does not contain anti mildew agents which is what makes the silicone toxic as it releases ammonia in the curing process. Silicone 2, no good, Silicone 1, good, must cure 48 hours minimum.


So what does it mean when the stuff at Rona says 'not safe for aquariums'? It's GE Silicon I.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I asked a worker today from rona. He said that they used to carry aquarium safe silicones but no longer. They said that its better to be safe when looking for silicone as the manufacturers have different methods to make their silicone. Was going to grab a tube myself.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

GaryR said:


> So what does it mean when the stuff at Rona says 'not safe for aquariums'? It's GE Silicon I.


IMO, something must have happened with GE and a client in the past. Silicone 1 is exactly what used to be sold through Hagen to stores. My guess is someone did not allow enough time for the product to cure and had issues and took them to GE. I believe GE added that statement to their product to dodge any sort of liability. Obviously it is a small percentage of use of their product compared to traditional household use. If you contact GE you will not get a straight answer on this subject, I have tried.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

King Ed has some aquarsafe silicon, about $10/3oz/tube. i just bought two tubes to fix my tank today. I also go nova today, they said samething, GE 1 not safe, not suggest to use for tanks. But before i use them , seems not that danger, many case works except one time my 500 tail angel fry died in one night, maybe i didn't wait 48 hours or something the water is too fresh not ready i am not sure about that. So, use GE 1 at your own risk and wait enough time before adding water. If your fish is safe no. 1 priority, use aquarsafe one is the best choice. My 2cents.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The curing time is extremely important as I believe that the silicone curing process throws off ammonia which of course is lethal to fish. Once cured the silicone should be more or less harmless with the exception if those silicones that contain anti mildew agents as those will persist in cured silicone.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If it says not aquarium safe its a liability thing, silicone 1 is fish safe but not a structural adhesive, just a sealant so I wouldn't suggest it for glueing panels together on anything over 55g



Ge Scs1200 is also aquarium safe and structural so good for bigger tanks and comes in black and clear, I know a few of the bigger custom tank builders use it, only downside to it is its hard to find if you don't know where to look and is more expensive than normal silicone 1 (15-25$ per tube)


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this at j l aquatics .

Aqueon Clear Aquarium Silicone - 10.3 oz.

and this at pets and ponds

GE SCS1200 Silicone - Clear 300ml // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

I'm heading out to pick up a tube of silicon today. There isn't a HH near by. Does anyone know if http://www.rona.ca/en/sealant---silicone-sealant-0491057--1 is aquarium safe? If not, I guess I'll be making the trek to get Home Hardware - 300mL Clear Silicone Sealant

Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im not to sure about the DAP product, I would definitely read the label very carefully. If it has any mold/mildew preventives ini it then it is not safe to use. Personally I would go with the Home Hardware stuff. It says safe for aquariums right on the front and it is what I use every time without any problems.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I got two tubes from a site sponsor here I only used one I have an extra if you wanted to buy just pm me. It's the aqueon 10.3 oz like from Jl but from Rogers I paid more but you can have it for ten bucks as I won't use it


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

I ended up doing "the trip" to HH in Burnaby. Kids change you.. the thought of driving out 30 minutes to pick up a tube of silicone is enough to make me procrastinate the whole project another week.

I called ahead and they had a bunch in. I figured it's best to just get the one that says "aquarium safe" on it to avoid pain later.


----------

